# Hymer 584 steering wheel



## 115672 (Aug 18, 2008)

Hi 
Anyone know where i can get a smaller dished streering wheel from for my 2003 Ducato based 584
Happy Daze
Chrisboyo


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Dont think thats an option, at that age I would expect yours to have an airbag fitted to the steering wheel?? :? (if it hasnt then you will find me easily, I will be back under my stone  )

Also a smaller wheel will exagerate any steering input you make which could prove very uncomfortable for your passengers (vehicle swaying from side to side as you correct and re-correct any steering inputs) ??


----------



## 115672 (Aug 18, 2008)

hy mer

My 584 has no steering wheel airbag
The main reason i want to put a dished steering wheel on is to raise the hight of the wheel as being tall - 6'3'' i feel i have to stoop down to it and my knees are almost touching the underside of the wheel

With regard to fitting a smaller wheel i am only looking to reduce the size from 17'' to 15 '. As someone who drives 40000 + per year i don't think it will be a problem with oversteering

Thanks & Happy Daze
Chrisboyo
'


----------



## Rolling (May 29, 2005)

Chrisboyo Have sent you a pm 

Rolling


----------



## 108717 (Dec 12, 2007)

ChrisBoyo
Do you have swivel seats and if so do you use the drivers one? If not you could drop a few inches by removing the swivel element and just having a fixed seat.

J


----------



## Rolling (May 29, 2005)

*Detachable Steering Wheel*

Talking of steering wheel, i have a detachable steering wheel for sale if anyone is interested just send a pm for full details.

Rolling


----------



## 115672 (Aug 18, 2008)

Thanks jumbo hippo
Good idea, but SWMBO says she wants it left as it is
Chrisboyo


----------

